# 28 hours of Maple cold smoke....



## inkjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

20150220_173442.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 20, 2015





Smells fantastic.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 20, 2015)

Dammit I don't have the scratch-n-sniff app


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

Just opened the fridge door....wife had to yell at me to shut it...was getting high....


----------



## b-one (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks great, time to get slicing!!!


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great, time to get slicing!!!


Sunday or Monday will be slicing day....


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 20, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Just opened the fridge door....wife had to yell at me to shut it...was getting high....


Food. You know, I just couldn't stop thinking about it. So, I went to the fridge and I opened up the meat drawer.

I'll tell you what was in there. You know that bacon, that's like maple?


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice     It's Bacon Day

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> 20150220_173442.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess my slicing day will be Saturday morn. Weeks rest. What was yours sitting on to smoke? Bradley rack?













20150221_134140.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice,  great color

Gary


----------



## beaverhunter (Feb 24, 2015)

What temp or just smoke?


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

Just smoke....


----------



## beaverhunter (Feb 25, 2015)

What is ambient air temp


----------



## gary s (Feb 25, 2015)

I kept my temp at 125 º for my whole smoke 10 hours  but I did mine in my RF

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 25, 2015)

High 40-low 50. Ernestina just diced up some of the various parts and made,an omelet.  Could surely tell when you got some of the 28 hour stuff, taste was fantastic. I am guessing you were asking me? Lol....


----------

